
Ask HN: Apps used for code review? - andrethegiant
I&#x27;m wondering what other people out there use to conduct code reviews.<p>Do you use the default web view in GitHub&#x2F;GitLab? Or a native app? Something else?
======
cimmanom
We use the default view in Bitbucket. My biggest gripes are:

1) Its diffing algorithm is mediocre and tends to interleave changes a few
lines at a time instead of showing blocks replaced, which can make the code
very difficult to read through (you can open up a side-by-side diff, which is
more legible, but is available only in a modal and has to be closed in order
to leave comments - awful UX)

2) Any new commit added to the pull request hides all previous comments even
on unaffected files - they can still be found in the "activity" tab but
without full file context.

3) Bitbucket collapses code more than N lines away from changed lines (good)
but only expands 10 lines at a time if you want more context... slowly (awful
if you need to get through 300 lines to find out which class this method
belongs to).

------
dsumenkovic
You can use GitLab WebIDE as well. Here you can read more about it
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/web_ide/](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/web_ide/).

------
meysholdt
I'm using gitpod.io. It allows you to edit, compile and run the code you're
reviewing.

see [https://medium.com/gitpod/gitpod-gitpod-online-ide-for-
githu...](https://medium.com/gitpod/gitpod-gitpod-online-ide-for-
github-6296b907a886)

